# Red mouth and throat



## KEL (Mar 8, 2008)

My praying mantis’s mouth is red.

This started yesterday---is this a sign of infection?

Information -- L4 stage, Chinese mantis (I think) last ate Thursday, but he didn’t finish one fly completely, and then dropped it. Also, is grooming/licking his legs a lot. Has a covering over his eyes as if molting, with a black pinpoint. He did drink water off my finger last night. What should I do? Thanks


----------



## Rick (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome. Please register.

Everything sounds fine with your mantis.


----------



## KELEATO (Mar 9, 2008)

Rick said:


> Welcome. Please register. Everything sounds fine with your mantis.


Thanks, Rick..My mantis is molting now. He is the last nymph from an egg case we brought indoors this Fall from the garden that hatched indoors in January. The 9 that made it to L2-3 had bad molts and died. What great insects!

We're trying to bring this one along, to release in the garden in May. We are keeping the temperature at 75-78 and humidity at 60%. Is this correct for a Chinese mantis? Any care suggestions are appreciated, as we are new at this---thanks.

Kelly

Maryland


----------



## Mantida (Mar 9, 2008)

KEL said:


> Thanks, Rick..My mantis is molting now. He is the last nymph from an egg case we brought indoors this Fall from the garden that hatched indoors in January. The 9 that made it to L2-3 had bad molts and died. What great insects! We're trying to bring this one along, to release in the garden in May. We are keeping the temperature at 75-78 and humidity at 60%. Is this correct for a Chinese mantis? Any care suggestions are appreciated, as we are new at this---thanks.
> 
> Kelly
> 
> Maryland


Don't change anything with his conditions, they are pretty much perfect.


----------



## Rick (Mar 9, 2008)

Conditions sound fine like was already said. If you release him he will be ahead in his development from the others that are outside. Most of his food items will be younger and smaller as well which may pose a small problem but if he is released he should be fine.


----------



## KELEATO (Mar 10, 2008)

Rick and Mantida, thanks so much. He's not doing well, and have added a new post. Also, I'm registered.


----------

